# Mac OS X 10.5.8 upgrade to Lion?



## anwiebe (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an old Macbook (Leopard 10.5.8) 2.2, 2 GB and would like to take advantage of the iOS 5 when it comes out. (mostly for iCloud) Would it be worth it to upgrade to Snow Leopard, then Lion or should I look at getting a new Macbook? I am leery about upgrading operating systems twice and the old Mac not being able to handle it all...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Assuming you have at least 2 gigs of RAM and it has a Core2 Duo CPU (likely) you should have no problems upgrading it to Snow Leopard then Lion.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

2GB is the bare minimum to run Lion. If you're going to upgrade, then I would suggest upgrading your RAM to 4GB. You can likely find the upgrade for pretty cheap now.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Also as a side note it is not strictly necessary to go leopard to Sl to lion, the only reason sl is required is for the Mac app store, where it is being distributed, if you have access to another SL Mac you can download lion via the app store there and make your own USB installer via the utility apple released. Or just buy apples USB installer though it is way overpriced, hence my recommendation to make your own.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have 8 gigs of ram on my mini running Lion and it still bogs down on certain sites,
So, Yea, Get more than 2 gigs of ram, Probably at least 4 gigs nowadays.


----------



## anwiebe (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your advise, I will price out the upgrades in RAM and software and see if it is worth it. Very helpful!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I have 8 gigs of ram on my mini running Lion and it still bogs down on certain sites,
> So, Yea, Get more than 2 gigs of ram, Probably at least 4 gigs nowadays.


That's Flash (probably in ads) doing that, not Lion.

I have 3GB of RAM on my 2007 BlackBook and Lion (and Safari) run so zippity-doo-dah fast I've put off -- once again -- upgrading to an MBP. Darn you, Apple, for keeping my old machine working so well I can't bear to part with it! <shakes fist>


----------

